# firefox-bin segfault! [PARZ. RISOLTO]

## Peach

salve a tutti

premetto che sto usando la seguente versione di firefox:

```
# eix -I firefox -c

[I] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin (3.0.5@18/12/2008): Firefox Web Browser
```

ho questo divertente problema

senza fare nulla su X o su Firefox stesso, oggi aggiorno un paio di pacchetti e come magia, *PUF* mi trovo, o meglio, non mi trovo più firefox funzionante, con questo output:

```
$ firefox

*** glibc detected *** /opt/firefox/firefox-bin: munmap_chunk(): invalid pointer: 0xb5314060 ***

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib/libc.so.6[0xb691fa20]

//usr//lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1[0xb54eda60]

/lib/libdl.so.2(dlclose+0x2a)[0xb71d9d1a]

//usr//lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1[0xb54ed931]

/opt/firefox/libnspr4.so[0xb71f415f]

/opt/firefox/libnspr4.so(PR_NewLogModule+0x185)[0xb71e9b55]

/opt/firefox/libxul.so[0xb7c14c99]

/opt/firefox/libxul.so[0xb7cccd56]

/opt/firefox/libxul.so[0xb7421d2d]

/lib/ld-linux.so.2[0xb7f5cd75]

/lib/ld-linux.so.2[0xb7f5ce81]

/lib/ld-linux.so.2[0xb7f4f9df]

======= Memory map: ========

08048000-0804a000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 68188715   /opt/firefox/firefox-bin

0804a000-0804b000 rw-p 00001000 03:07 68188715   /opt/firefox/firefox-bin

b5300000-b5400000 rw-p b5300000 00:00 0 

b54e9000-b54ed000 rw-p b54e9000 00:00 0 

b54ed000-b54ee000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 562251     /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.180.22

b54ee000-b54ef000 rw-p 00000000 03:07 562251     /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.180.22

b54ef000-b615e000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 562136     /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.180.22

b615e000-b634e000 rwxp 00c6f000 03:07 562136     /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.180.22

b634e000-b635a000 rwxp b634e000 00:00 0 

b635a000-b63e7000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 557241     /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.180.22

b63e7000-b6405000 rwxp 0008d000 03:07 557241     /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.180.22

b6405000-b6414000 rwxp b6405000 00:00 0 

b6414000-b6438000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 72611818   /usr/lib/libglitz.so.1.0.0

b6438000-b6439000 r--p 00023000 03:07 72611818   /usr/lib/libglitz.so.1.0.0

b6439000-b643a000 rw-p 00024000 03:07 72611818   /usr/lib/libglitz.so.1.0.0

b643a000-b643b000 rw-p b643a000 00:00 0 

b643b000-b6442000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 95341468   /lib/librt-2.6.1.so

b6442000-b6443000 r--p 00006000 03:07 95341468   /lib/librt-2.6.1.so

b6443000-b6444000 rw-p 00007000 03:07 95341468   /lib/librt-2.6.1.so

b6444000-b6458000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 67317416   /usr/lib/libICE.so.6.3.0

b6458000-b6459000 r--p 00014000 03:07 67317416   /usr/lib/libICE.so.6.3.0

b6459000-b645a000 rw-p 00015000 03:07 67317416   /usr/lib/libICE.so.6.3.0

b645a000-b645c000 rw-p b645a000 00:00 0 

b645c000-b6463000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 67263862   /usr/lib/libSM.so.6.0.0

b6463000-b6464000 r--p 00006000 03:07 67263862   /usr/lib/libSM.so.6.0.0

b6464000-b6465000 rw-p 00007000 03:07 67263862   /usr/lib/libSM.so.6.0.0

b6465000-b6483000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 67299562   /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1.5.2

b6483000-b6485000 r--p 0001e000 03:07 67299562   /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1.5.2

b6485000-b6486000 rw-p 00020000 03:07 67299562   /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1.5.2

b6486000-b6487000 rw-p b6486000 00:00 0 

b6487000-b648b000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 67311669   /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

b648b000-b648c000 r--p 00003000 03:07 67311669   /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

b648c000-b648d000 rw-p 00004000 03:07 67311669   /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

b648d000-b648f000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 67271550   /usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0

b648f000-b6490000 r--p 00001000 03:07 67271550   /usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0

b6490000-b6491000 rw-p 00002000 03:07 67271550   /usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0

b6491000-b64b9000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 68997798   /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0.10.0

b64b9000-b64ba000 r--p 00028000 03:07 68997798   /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0.10.0

b64ba000-b64bb000 rw-p 00029000 03:07 68997798   /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0.10.0

b64bb000-b64dd000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 68288338   /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0.34.0

b64dd000-b64de000 r--p 00021000 03:07 68288338   /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0.34.0

b64de000-b64df000 rw-p 00022000 03:07 68288338   /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0.34.0

b64df000-b64e4000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 72611815   /usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1.0.0

b64e4000-b64e5000 r--p 00004000 03:07 72611815   /usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1.0.0

b64e5000-b64e6000 rw-p 00005000 03:07 72611815   /usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1.0.0

b64e6000-b64e7000 rw-p b64e6000 00:00 0 

b64e7000-b64f4000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 67283453   /usr/lib/libdirect-0.9.so.25.0.0

b64f4000-b64f5000 r--p 0000c000 03:07 67283453   /usr/lib/libdirect-0.9.so.25.0.0

b64f5000-b64f6000 rw-p 0000d000 03:07 67283453   /usr/lib/libdirect-0.9.so.25.0.0

b64f6000-b64fb000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 67295071   /usr/lib/libfusion-0.9.so.25.0.0

b64fb000-b64fc000 r--p 00004000 03:07 67295071   /usr/lib/libfusion-0.9.so.25.0.0

b64fc000-b64fd000 rw-p 00005000 03:07 67295071   /usr/lib/libfusion-0.9.so.25.0.0

b64fd000-b654f000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 67295151   /usr/lib/libdirectfb-0.9.so.25.0.0

b654f000-b6550000 r--p 00051000 03:07 67295151   /usr/lib/libdirectfb-0.9.so.25.0.0

b6550000-b6551000 rw-p 00052000 03:07 67295151   /usr/lib/libdirectfb-0.9.so.25.0.0

b6551000-b6552000 rw-p b6551000 00:00 0 

b6552000-b6563000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 67770386   /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

b6563000-b6564000 r--p 00011000 03:07 67770386   /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

b6564000-b6565000 rw-p 00012000 03:07 67770386   /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

b6565000-b656d000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 70381418   /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1.0.2

b656d000-b656e000 r--p 00007000 03:07 70381418   /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1.0.2

b656e000-b656f000 rw-p 00008000 03:07 70381418   /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1.0.2

b656f000-b6570000 rw-p b656f000 00:00 0 

b6570000-b6575000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 861055     /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2.1.0

b6575000-b6576000 r--p 00004000 03:07 861055     /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2.1.0

b6576000-b6577000 rw-p 00005000 03:07 861055     /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2.1.0

b6577000-b657e000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 70327961   /usr/lib/libXi.so.6.0.0

b657e000-b657f000 r--p 00006000 03:07 70327961   /usr/lib/libXi.so.6.0.0

b657f000-b6580000 rw-p 00007000 03:07 70327961   /usr/lib/libXi.so.6.0.0

b6580000-b6582000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 866713     /usr/lib/libXinerama.so.1.0.0

b6582000-b6583000 r--p 00001000 03:07 866713     /usr/lib/libXinerama.so.1.0.0

b6583000-b6584000 rw-p 00002000 03:07 866713     /usr/lib/libXinerama.so.1.0.0

b6584000-b6591000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 67317423   /usr/lib/libXext.so.6.4.0

b6591000-b6592000 r--p 0000c000 03:07 67317423   /usr/lib/libXext.so.6.4.0

b6592000-b6593000 rw-p 0000d000 03:07 67317423   /usr/lib/libXext.so.6.4.0

b6593000-b6597000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 911279     /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3.1.0

b6597000-b6598000 r--p 00003000 03:07 911279     /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3.1.0

b6598000-b6599000 rw-p 00004000 03:07 911279     /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3.1.0

b6599000-b659a000 rw-p b6599000 00:00 0 

b659a000-b659c000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 70388465   /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1.1.0

b659c000-b659d000 r--p 00001000 03:07 70388465   /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1.1.0

b659d000-b659e000 rw-p 00002000 03:07 70388465   /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1.1.0

b659e000-b65a0000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 70380998   /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so.1.0.0

b65a0000-b65a1000 r--p 00001000 03:07 70380998   /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so.1.0.0

b65a1000-b65a2000 rw-p 00002000 03:07 70380998   /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so.1.0.0

b65a2000-b65a5000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 95704355   /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.1800.2

b65a5000-b65a6000 r--p 00003000 03:07 95704355   /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.1800.2

b65a6000-b65a7000 rw-p 00004000 03:07 95704355   /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.1800.2

b65a7000-b65f3000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 67276144   /usr/lib/libXt.so.6.0.0

b65f3000-b65f4000 r--p 0004b000 03:07 67276144   /usr/lib/libXt.so.6.0.0

b65f4000-b65f7000 rw-p 0004c000 03:07 67276144   /usr/lib/libXt.so.6.0.0

b65f7000-b6608000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 714152     /usr/lib/libXft.so.2.1.2

b6608000-b6609000 r--p 00010000 03:07 714152     /usr/lib/libXft.so.2.1.2

b6609000-b660a000 rw-p 00011000 03:07 714152     /usr/lib/libXft.so.2.1.2

b660a000-b660b000 rw-p b660a000 00:00 0 

b660b000-b6634000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 7627596    /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.3.0

b6634000-b6635000 r--p 00028000 03:07 7627596    /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.3.0

b6635000-b6636000 rw-p 00029000 03:07 7627596    /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.3.0

b6636000-b66b1000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 68556579   /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6.3.18

b66b1000-b66b5000 r--p 0007a000 03:07 68556579   /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6.3.18

b66b5000-b66b6000 rw-p 0007e000 03:07 68556579   /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6.3.18

b66b6000-b66bd000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 70144854   /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1.3.0

b66bd000-b66be000 r--p 00006000 03:07 70144854   /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1.3.0

b66be000-b66bf000 rw-p 00007000 03:07 70144854   /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1.3.0

b66bf000-b66e5000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 67927174   /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.2002.3

b66e5000-b66e6000 r--p 00025000 03:07 67927174   /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.2002.3

b66e6000-b66e7000 rw-p 00026000 03:07 67927174   /usr/lib/libpang/opt/firefox/run-mozilla.sh: line 131:  4395 Abortito                "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
```

gli ultimi aggiornamenti sono stati questi:

```
Mon Jan 19 11:17:48 2009 >>> net-news/liferea-1.4.20

Mon Jan 19 11:26:18 2009 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.5

Tue Jan 20 00:00:57 2009 >>> net-news/liferea-1.4.20

Tue Jan 20 13:02:34 2009 >>> app-arch/cpio-2.9-r2

Tue Jan 20 13:04:38 2009 >>> dev-db/sqlite-3.6.6.2

Tue Jan 20 13:05:14 2009 >>> net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.7

Tue Jan 20 13:06:28 2009 >>> media-libs/libmpeg2-0.5.1

Tue Jan 20 13:07:00 2009 >>> mail-mta/ssmtp-2.62-r4

Tue Jan 20 13:10:40 2009 >>> dev-lang/ruby-1.8.6_p287-r4

Tue Jan 20 13:12:34 2009 >>> app-arch/xarchiver-0.5.2

Tue Jan 20 13:13:23 2009 >>> xfce-extra/xfce4-notes-1.6.3

Tue Jan 20 13:14:09 2009 >>> sys-libs/gpm-1.20.5

Tue Jan 20 13:15:36 2009 >>> app-text/hunspell-1.2.8

Tue Jan 20 13:17:55 2009 >>> sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r3

Tue Jan 20 13:18:53 2009 >>> x11-terms/xterm-239

Tue Jan 20 13:19:22 2009 >>> media-libs/openal-1.6.372

Tue Jan 20 13:48:33 2009 >>> x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.9.1-r3

Tue Jan 20 13:49:37 2009 >>> sys-fs/ntfs3g-1.5130

Tue Jan 20 13:50:50 2009 >>> xfce-extra/xfce4-sensors-0.10.99.6

Tue Jan 20 13:54:10 2009 >>> xfce-extra/exo-0.3.4-r2

Tue Jan 20 13:55:49 2009 >>> x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.22

Tue Jan 20 13:56:52 2009 >>> sys-apps/openrc-0.4.2

Tue Jan 20 14:59:59 2009 >>> app-emulation/wine-1.1.13

Tue Jan 20 15:00:29 2009 >>> net-im/skype-2.0.0.72

Tue Jan 20 20:46:20 2009 >>> net-news/liferea-1.4.23

Tue Jan 20 21:19:16 2009 >>> perl-core/version-0.76

Tue Jan 20 21:27:47 2009 >>> dev-libs/icu-3.8.1-r1

Tue Jan 20 21:28:01 2009 >>> virtual/perl-version-0.76

Tue Jan 20 21:28:21 2009 >>> perl-core/Text-Balanced-2.0.0

Tue Jan 20 21:28:37 2009 >>> virtual/perl-Text-Balanced-2.0.0

Tue Jan 20 22:53:58 2009 >>> net-libs/webkit-gtk-0_p37894

Tue Jan 20 22:56:19 2009 >>> net-news/liferea-1.4.23
```

prima di mettermi a compilare la versione a sorgenti, qualcuno ha qualche idea?

NOTA: fortuna che ho installato liferea con webkit (da cui sto postando) la versione con xulrunner mi crashava, quindi da ieri.

----------

## mack1

Ho lo stesso problema.... mi è capitato dopo il passaggio di firefox dalla versione 2* alla 3*.

Prova a rinominare ~/Tua_Home/.mozilla e vedi se ti riparte.... poi vai sulla pagina degli add on di firefox e (dannazione  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) ti dovrebbe crashare, al successivo riavvio ti mostrerà l'errore che hai postato.

E' dall'aggiornamento che cerco una soluzione, ho dato un'occhiata a bugzilla e ci sono alcuni bug aperti in relazione a crash di firefox dovuti a java,flash,pango,driver nvidia 180.22,ecc.... purtroppo non sono riuscito a risolvere, anche rimuovendo firefox-bin ed installando da sorgenti mi si ripresenta lo stesso problema.

E' stato segnalato un bug che riporta lo stesso errore:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=252302

Ciao

Edit1:

Ho trovato questa segnalazione:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=253062

Se clicco il link mi uccide non solo firefox, ma anche X  :Shocked:  !!!

----------

## Peach

grazie mille mack1 per la segnalazione

purtroppo (o per fortuna) il bug che mi affligge è questo: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=255470

tornando ai driver stabili il problema si risolve

direi che posso lasciare i 180.22 mascherati per il momento  :Smile: 

grazie mille.

----------

## mack1

```

grazie mille mack1 per la segnalazione 

purtroppo (o per fortuna) il bug che mi affligge è questo: http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=255470 

tornando ai driver stabili il problema si risolve 

direi che posso lasciare i 180.22 mascherati per il momento :) 

 

grazie mille.
```

De nada!!!

Purtroppo il downgrade dei driver nvidia non mi ha risolto il problema, pazienza  :Rolling Eyes:  !!!

Solo per curiosità, hai provato a seguire il link con firefox:

http://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Wikisource:WikiProject_CrankyLibrarian

Ti uccide X?

Usi kde come DE?

Ciao

----------

## MajinJoko

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> http://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Wikisource:WikiProject_CrankyLibrarian
> 
> Ti uccide X?
> 
> Usi kde come DE?

 

 :Shocked: 

mi uccide X   :Shocked: 

uso gnome, son su amd64, non ho problemi di segfault di firefox, uso il compilato da sorgenti versione 3.0.5

Speriamo di non dover mai aver bisogno del contenuto di quella pagina   :Laughing: 

----------

## Peach

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> http://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Wikisource:WikiProject_CrankyLibrarian
> 
> Ti uccide X?
> 
> Usi kde come DE?
> ...

 

ARGH

mi uccide X lasciandomi su un terminale con un glibc double-link qualcosa, ...non me lo sono segnato.

uso xfce come DE

[edit] ovviamente con midori/webkit non ho nessun problema ad aprire quella pagina

----------

## Ic3M4n

sono nella stessa situazione, per vedere se era un problema della versione binaria avevo installato quella da sorgenti, con quella funziona correttamente.

----------

## mack1

Credevo fosse colpa di Kde/Kdm, invece sembra essere più complesso (X e glibc?).

Comunque adesso mollo firefox per elinks  :Laughing: 

Ciao

----------

## zolar czakl

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> [code]
> 
> http://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Wikisource:WikiProject_CrankyLibrarian
> 
> Ti uccide X?
> ...

 

Anche qui X collassa.

La pagina si apre senza problemi se salvata localmente.  :Confused: 

----------

## Peach

 *zolar czakl wrote:*   

> La pagina si apre senza problemi se salvata localmente. 

 

questa effettivamente è la cosa più assurda...

----------

